
System.IO.Pipelines – High Performance IO in .NET - dhd415
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/07/09/system-io-pipelines-high-performance-io-in-net/my
======
FroshKiller
You have a typo in the URL, a "my" on the end.

